# Fastest way to send text???



## Ruthie09 (Nov 6, 2015)

What is the fastest way to send a text to the pax starting from the partner app?

Let me explain: when I reach the pick up location, I often have to send a text to the pax (such as a brief description of my car, question regarding what building there in, letting them know I'm there, etc.). This takes about 8 taps altogether (and includes using stored statements from the clipboard). This takes time and is awkward at best.

Is there an app or some other way to speed up this process that is reliable?

Note: I'm using an android.


----------



## Mittervi (Mar 27, 2015)

Keyboard Shortcut is your answer.

Applicable to both iOS and Android.

Place your desired text in the phrase box, correct me if I wrong but I think Android has a 50 character limit on the phrase so I would suggest looking into a third party application that can support longer phrases.

Here are the Android instructions - http://www.techrepublic.com/article...-shortcuts-for-words-that-you-use-frequently/

Android and iOS instructions - http://www.pcworld.com/article/2847...r-own-android-and-ios-keyboard-shortcuts.html


----------



## Ruthie09 (Nov 6, 2015)

The issue is not getting the words into the text; the issue is the number of steps necessary to open and send a text. I think what I'm looking for is an app that could stay in the front of all the other apps that would allow me to initiate a text to previously specified recipient with one touch. Any ideas?


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Why not just open your text message app and have the Uber Passenger contact up?


----------



## Ruthie09 (Nov 6, 2015)

I do, but I still have to go through multiple taps to get to that point ( tap the piece of paper in the right corner, tap contact, tab text, tap Uber Customer, tap text box, tap and hold text box to access the clipboard, tap clipboard, tap selected text message, tap send - that's a lot of taps while keeping an eye out for the passenger and making sure that nobody hits me/my car). So I'm looking for a faster way whether it's a single tap option or a voice activated option.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

What I meant was save that number as a contact. Then, when you need to send a text... just go into your message app and go to where your messages to Uber Passenger are.


----------



## Ruthie09 (Nov 6, 2015)

I did that along time ago. As I said, I'm just looking for a reliable, fast way to initiate a text to the customer. I'm not a newbie… I have over 500 rides under my belt.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

Use a second phone or do what I do and dont bother texting pax. They already get a text that you arrived from uber and have your face and lic plate #, if I wait over a minute I call them on the phone to make sure they didnt drop the pin wrong.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

You store your uber number in your contacts named something you remember.

Open your text app. Open a text conversation with that uber number. Leave that conversation window open when you are online.

On my Samsung galaxy s4, when I hold the home button, a list of open apps comes up & I can scroll through them. When I'm driving - I have open the uber partner & pax app, Google maps, my 5 minute timer & my text app. I can easily switch from one app to the other by holding the home button & scrolling to the correct app.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Oh & I don't save my texts in a separate app. I can just look at past texts in my uber number conversations and copy & paste my standard texts. 

I do not use the texting app that came pre-installed on my phone - I use Textra because I like the layout.


----------



## Qdog915 (May 16, 2015)

If on iOS, use Siri if you have the contact saved on your phone. I use it all the time, works great.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

I use this
https://uberpeople.net/threads/rideshare-timer-for-android.37117/


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Pax can track your car's location through the app, get an ETA, and an automatically generated txt when you arrive at the location _they_ specified. That's enough hand-holding for any reasonable adult. If someone can't figure out how to properly use an app as simple as Uber, I probably don't want anything to do with them.

Arrive at the provided location, wait 5 minutes for the pax, and if they don't show, cancel, collect the fee, (which is often higher than the fare would've been), and move on.


----------

